# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  88 روز تا کنکور 99!

## tataloo

سلام دوستان.روی سخنم با کساییه که مث خودم تازه شروع کردن به درس خوندن!ببینید 88 روز تا کنکور 99 فرصت باقیه و توی این تایم هر چیزی که بخونید تقریبا یادتون میمونه واین 3 ماه اگه خوب تلاش کنید برابری میکنه با 6 ماه کم کاریتون!چون ارزش هر روزش خیلی زیاده.من نمیگم از صفرم میشه پزشکی اورد و اینا ولی حداقل اگه واقعا خوب کار بشه میتونید یه پرستاری قبول شید.کسایی که تازه شروع کردن به خوندن واسه 99 یه اعلام حضور کنن اینجا.

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام دوستان.روی سخنم با کساییه که مث خودم تازه شروع کردن به درس خوندن!ببینید 88 روز تا کنکور 99 فرصت باقیه و توی این تایم هر چیزی که بخونید تقریبا یادتون میمونه واین 3 ماه اگه خوب تلاش کنید برابری میکنه با 6 ماه کم کاریتون!چون ارزش هر روزش خیلی زیاده.من نمیگم از صفرم میشه پزشکی اورد و اینا ولی حداقل اگه واقعا خوب کار بشه میتونید یه پرستاری قبول شید.کسایی که تازه شروع کردن به خوندن واسه 99 یه اعلام حضور کنن اینجا.


داداش شما تو یه تاپیک دیگه شرو ع توفانی میزنی بعد یه ماه دیگه تو یه تاپیک دیگه تازه شروع میکنی بعد یه تاپیک دیگه نا امید میشی . جریان چیه؟

----------


## امید رسولی

منم میخواستم شروع کنم تا اینکه تعداد داوطلب ها رو دیدم آخه تو این مدت کم میشه با 880 هزار داوطلب تجربی جنگید

----------


## Ham1

> سلام دوستان.روی سخنم با کساییه که مث خودم تازه شروع کردن به درس خوندن!ببینید 88 روز تا کنکور 99 فرصت باقیه و توی این تایم هر چیزی که بخونید تقریبا یادتون میمونه واین 3 ماه اگه خوب تلاش کنید برابری میکنه با 6 ماه کم کاریتون!چون ارزش هر روزش خیلی زیاده.من نمیگم از صفرم میشه پزشکی اورد و اینا ولی حداقل اگه واقعا خوب کار بشه میتونید یه پرستاری قبول شید.کسایی که تازه شروع کردن به خوندن واسه 99 یه اعلام حضور کنن اینجا.


احتمالا رای منفی بدید
ولی کم کم وقتشه که نا‌امید بشید. بقیه مردم یکسال تلاش میکنن بازم میگن قبول نمیشیم اونوقت....
با این حال موفق باشی

----------


## Ham1

> منم میخواستم شروع کنم تا اینکه تعداد داوطلب ها رو دیدم آخه تو این مدت کم میشه با 880 هزار داوطلب تجربی جنگید


خوبیه این تعداد بالا اینه که اگه قبول نشیم تنها نیستیم.

----------


## _.Reza._

کاری ب استارتر ندارم
ولی تجربه ثابت کرده تاپیک های اینجوری واسه نخوندنه
هرکی به عقلش رجوع کنه متوجه میشه
اوناییم هم که میگن اره میشه و به بقیه میتوپن که منفی گرا نباشد و ناامید نکنید بقیه رو برید سوابقشون رو ببینی طرف خودش پشت کنکور موهاش سفید شده ولی با این موضوع کنار نمیاد

----------


## Mobin.

> منم میخواستم شروع کنم تا اینکه تعداد داوطلب ها رو دیدم آخه تو این مدت کم میشه با 880 هزار داوطلب تجربی جنگید


800 هزار؟  :Yahoo (23):  اونا که کشکن همشون . واسه کیک ساندیس میان . اصل رقیبا 10 هزار نفرن که از بین اونا دو یا سه هزار نفر میرن و بقیشون میمونن سال بعد . وگرنه بقیشون و بزار دم کوزه آبشو بخور .

----------


## hossein1399

با سلام
باید به نحوی شروع کنین واسه این کنکور تا 4 رقمی با تلاش زیاد شاید قبول بشین
نشد 
سال دیگه با استارتی که الان زدین ادامه میدین و قبول میشین
من یک ماهه که شروع کردم ولی هنوز غیر زیست بقیه درسها رو دوره نکردم.
می دونم نباید انتظار معجزه داشت ولی باید روزی بالای 6 ساعت درس بخونین شده تا 12 ساعت
اگر هم مثل من فارغ التحصیل و بیکار باشین که همون 6-7 ساعت شاهکاره بخدا
راستی نظام قدیم هستین یا نظام جدید؟

----------


## امید رسولی

تعداد بالا کاری می‌کنه که باید حداقل 70 بزنی که بری جزء همون 10 هزار ، چه برسه به 2-3 هزار

----------


## hossein1399

به تعداد کار نداشته باشین و چند درسی که به نظرتون میتونین بالا بزنین رو توی این مدت قویتر کنین(مثلا بالا 80 برسونین)
بلاخره باید شروع که بکنین وگرنه سال دیگه هم همین اش و همین کاسه هست.

----------


## Mobin.

ولی خیلی جالبه ها . ببین طرف چقدر بیکاره نشسته انتظار کشیده 88 روز به کنکور 99 بمونه تا بیاد تاپیک بزنه بلکه تاپیکش سین بخوره . برگام :Yahoo (23):

----------


## tataloo

> منم میخواستم شروع کنم تا اینکه تعداد داوطلب ها رو دیدم آخه تو این مدت کم میشه با 880 هزار داوطلب تجربی جنگید


کی گفته 880 هزار تا مگه 670 هزار تا نبود؟!اخرین امارو یکی دقیق اعلام کنه

----------


## tataloo

> داداش شما تو یه تاپیک دیگه شرو ع توفانی میزنی بعد یه ماه دیگه تو یه تاپیک دیگه تازه شروع میکنی بعد یه تاپیک دیگه نا امید میشی . جریان چیه؟


جریان اینه که از تتلو هر کاری بگی بر میاد!

----------


## tataloo

> ولی خیلی جالبه ها . ببین طرف چقدر بیکاره نشسته انتظار کشیده 88 روز به کنکور 99 بمونه تا بیاد تاپیک بزنه بلکه تاپیکش سین بخوره . برگام


عشقم کشیده تاپیک زدم میخام ببینم فوضولش کیه!

----------


## high.target

_فقط شروع کنین
و نترسینننننن
به خدا کنکور غول نیس
میشه ازش ب خوبی گذر کرد
فقط ادامه بدین
استقامتمهمهه_

----------


## B.R

اینو ببین

----------


## mada mada dane

من صفر نیستم حدود ۳ماهه دارم جمع بندی میکنم البته یکم لاک پشتی....
اگر کسی بخواد میشه مطمئن باشید بالاخره ی دری از این همه در بسته باز میشه 
ما هم موفق میشیم 
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه

----------


## high-flown

بابا شما چرا ناامیدین ؟تواین مدت خیلی میشه  پیشرفت کرد ولی مهم نیست  ترجیح میدم اینوبارتبه م توکنکور۹۹نشون بدم تمام.

----------


## arshaa

> اینو ببین


كي اينو گذاشته؟

----------


## B.R

> كي اينو گذاشته؟


تو کانال دبیر ریاضیم دیدم

----------


## mlt

_تو این انجمن هرکی حرف حق بزنه بچه ها بهش میتوپن و رای منفی میدن.
کسایی که اومدین به رفیقمون که گفت از الان نمیشه موفق شد رای منفی دادین خودتون برید 5تا فصل فیزیک بخونید ببینم میرسید تا کنکور هم قشنگ یادش بگیرین هم تست بزنید هم جمعبندیش کنید.حالا اینو بزارید در کنار 7تا درس دیگه.حالا من نمیخوام کسی ناراحت بشه ولی یکی از رفقا همش انگیزشی میفرسته من میتونم و این حرفا.رفیق من از وقتی که دهم تموم کردی و اوایل تابستون بودی تورو شناختم از اون موقع تا الان انواع تاپیک چه کتبی بخونم چند ساعت بخونم چطوری بخونم زدی تا الان که 3ماه دیگه کنکورته و تاپیک میزنی میگی هیچی نخوندم تا الان.
به نظر من از الان تا کنکور میشه پایه قوی کنی که بتونی برا1400 با قدرت استارت بزنی._

----------

